
Redefining 'undefined' in JavaScript - joshuacc
http://designpepper.com/blog/drips/redefining-undefined
======
lutusp
An interesting exposition, one that avoids mentioning that a person who tries
to assign a value to "undefined" needs psychological help.

~~~
joshuacc
While this is undoubtedly true, there is also the case of accidental
assignment.

For example:

if (undefined = "something") {}

This is merely a case of stupidity, not madness. :-)

~~~
lutusp
> if (undefined = "something") {}

Seasoned programmers avoid the possibility of inadvertent assignment by
reversing the order of the arguments as a matter of habit:

if ("something" = undefined) {}

If (42 = secret_of_the_universe) {}

Also, they try to avoid languages that use "=" as an equality test as well as
an assignment operator. Early BASIC was infamous for this.

> This is merely a case of stupidity, not madness.

Must agree there. :)

